# freeze under stress [SOLVED]

## Jogie214

Hi,

recently I had trouble with frequent system freezes, the problem started the same time I bought a new system, so I think it's hardware related.

Here are the specs:

  Phenom2 905e

  Asus M4a785td-v (785G chipset)

  8GB DDR3 RAM (4*2GB Corsair XMS3)

  Nvidia 8600gt

  430Watt 80% Efficency Powersupply

I tried with a different MB allready, so I think it's safe to rule the possibility of a bricked MB out (tried also with an different PSU). 

I tried to run with only 4GB of RAM, but still the system freezes under high stress situation.

Fiddling around with stress (it's in portage) I was able to find a way to willingly crash the system 

```
(stress --vm 2 --vm-bytes 64M)
```

but now, I'm not sure what to read into this behavior, I used every possible combination of the 4 modules.

Any Ideas?

Thank's in advance, and sorry for my bad english

  Sebastian

----------

## Nerevar

Are you monitoring your CPU temp?

----------

## Jogie214

Hi,

thanks for the reply.

I'm not sure howto do this, 'cause the k8_temp module doesn't support the new k10 architecture, and the asus_atk0110 module seems to be a little bit of  :Wink: . But according to asus_atk0110 every temp is okay.

Today, I tried a different 905e, still no difference.

Greetings 

        Sebastian

----------

## snIP3r

hi sebastian!

here are my 2 cents - perhaps one of it helps...

first of all you can check for a bios update to newest version. are there any messages in /var/log/messages or dmesg? have you tried another distributon or livecd for reproducing the freeze?

HTH

snIP3r

----------

## Jogie214

Hi snIP3r,

thank you for your input, I allready updated to the last bios version, this was my first idea too, espacially since asus points out a better ram compatibilty on his homepage. I also tried sidux, with the same results.

Interessting is the fact, that I can run 

```
stress --vm 2 --vm-bytes 750M --timeout 50s --verbose
```

 without any Problems with only one ram module and acpi=off as a boot option.... BUT still during emerg processes (I use a ram disc) the computer freezes.  :Sad: 

Greetings 

     Sebastian

----------

## snIP3r

 *Jogie214 wrote:*   

> Hi snIP3r,
> 
> thank you for your input, I allready updated to the last bios version, this was my first idea too, espacially since asus points out a better ram compatibilty on his homepage. I also tried sidux, with the same results.
> 
> Interessting is the fact, that I can run 
> ...

 

are there any messages in /var/log/messages or dmesg?

----------

## Jogie214

No, no messages related to ram at all.

All messages loged under /var/log are the normal operational messages, it only takes a few seconds for the machine to hardlock.

----------

## Jogie214

Ok, I bought new RAM today (Kingston instead of Corsair) and now everything is running smoothly....

```
stress --vm 3 --vm-bytes 850M --timeout 600s --verbose
```

 :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

It appears the RAM is not compatible with my MB......

Greetings 

          Sebastian

----------

